# Cast Iron Box or Foil Packet



## flash (Jan 13, 2008)

Was wondering what you prefer for creating smoke. This is actually for a gas grill, but I seem to notice chips catch fire to easily in the CIB, whether they are wet or dry. Does the foil do better, since it is more enclosed?


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 13, 2008)

Flash I have the ast Iron smoker box for my gas grill it seems to work good.


----------



## got smoke (Jan 13, 2008)

i use the cib with wet chips i have never had a problem with flameups i heard the foil works good also i get the wood smoking faster from what i hear


----------



## flash (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmm, my burners are not covered. More solid brass with holes, so flames are right under the CIB, as the box rest right on the burners. Do you position yours differently?


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a heat shield over the burners that also has a grease slot in it that goes to a brass ball valvel drain.. Anyways I just set mine on top of the heat shield.
There is nothing btwn your burner and cooking grate?? 
What catches the drippings and stops flareups?


----------



## minn.bill (Jan 14, 2008)

My cib is a few inches above my burner with nothing inbetween and i find that covering the wood with foil just putting a few small holesin the foil seams to give better results for me.


----------



## flash (Jan 14, 2008)

Only around 5 1/2 inches of space. No drip guard. With this much space, I don't see much flare ups.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahhh... Ok.
What grill you using?


----------



## fred420 (Jan 14, 2008)

when i do not have the time to smoke i have used single loaf bread pans {gramma's pans} or small disposable alum pans...i soak my chips and wrap in foil and poke holes with a tooth pick..works fine..use this on my charbroil when grilling chicken or steaks for mild smoke my kids will eat...


----------



## flash (Jan 14, 2008)

Uniflame Gold. Got it at Wal-Mart. Its a good unit. Part of the reason I purchased it was the distance between grates and burners, due to flare ups. Most grills I saw had the grates way to close to burners. I usually lay the CIB across two of the burners, but I may try to lay them between the two burners instead and see if that works better.


----------



## dionysus (Jan 14, 2008)

Personally, I find the cib too small. I like to use an old coffee can I have cut down. I prefer to use chunks rather than chips and the cib is just too small. I use the coffe can in my smoker and in the grill.


----------



## stlouisstylebbq (Jan 14, 2008)

I use hardwood pellets in my smoke bomb.


----------



## mcm1013 (Jan 14, 2008)

Can you not put the CIB directly on the grate or are you worried about the temperture?


----------



## flash (Jan 14, 2008)

Would it smoke being that high above the fire? I got over 5 inches from fire to grate.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 14, 2008)

i use a cib, put directly on the coals.........now in my verticle propane smoker, i put the tray right on top of the burner,,,,,,werks well so far, these many years........i also don't put the lid on, i leave it open, so chunks fit fine.........if i am going to use a small amount of chips, like say for a cold smoke, i use a small coffee can cut down........the thinner metal heats up quicker, when using lower temps


----------



## mcm1013 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have used it before and thats where I put it and worked fine...you may have to preheat your grill a little longer but it should work.  I believe in an earlier post someone also said they put theirs on the grate.  Try it and let me know what you think.  I have used the foil before, and for ease of use I prefer the CIB.


----------



## flash (Jan 14, 2008)

Interesting. I always thru wood right on the coals of my smoker. I wouldn't figure setting on the grate, that far from the fire, theyw ould combust or smolder? 
 Can always give it a try.


----------



## hitman 63 (May 2, 2013)

I used a CIB right on the coals of my grill when I smoked my first brisket last weekend and it seemed to work great.  I plan to continue to tinker with my techniques as I progress to smoking other cuts.


----------



## fwismoker (May 2, 2013)

Flash said:


> Interesting. I always thru wood right on the coals of my smoker. I wouldn't figure setting on the grate, that far from the fire, theyw ould combust or smolder?
> Can always give it a try.


Just remember wood can't burst into flames if the oxygen is limited....i.e with some small pokes in the foil, but can with the larger holes of the smoke box.


----------

